# 10 pounds of trimmed memory



## joem (May 14, 2011)

I have 10 pounds of trimmed gold memory and 2 pounds of untrimmed (I know probably tin) I can't do anything with right now. Any suggestions?

edit may17 sold


----------



## jimdoc (May 14, 2011)

I get the same price for tin memory as I get for the gold (about $10 lb).
Also memory without fingers I get half price(about $5 lb).
Just save it up until you get more.

Jim


----------



## joem (May 14, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I get the same price for tin memory as I get for the gold (about $10 lb).
> Also memory without fingers I get half price(about $5 lb).
> Just save it up until you get more.
> 
> Jim



Where do you get this money?


----------



## jimdoc (May 14, 2011)

I sent you a PM.

Jim


----------



## kssurplus (May 14, 2011)

i have been trimming memmory and thought I could save it as some boards seem to have gold under the coating on the back side.Of course I probably have to take off the chips before treating the boards to remove the solder resist using the recommended chem. by lazerer Steve.
Seems like a waste to dump them and then the tin one's what to do with them?


----------



## jimdoc (May 14, 2011)

kssurplus said:


> Seems like a waste to dump them and then the tin one's what to do with them?



Read the posts above, the tin memory is worth the same as the gold, and trimmed memory is worth half.

Jim


----------



## kssurplus (May 14, 2011)

What I meant was where to sell them ? Ebay or private buyer?
Finger/gold going for $100.+ a pound on ebay 
I doubt tin would sell like that.


----------



## joem (May 14, 2011)

kssurplus said:


> What I meant was where to sell them ? Ebay or private buyer?
> Finger/gold going for $100.+ a pound on ebay
> I doubt tin would sell like that.



Where do you find fingers for $100 a pound? Not that even $1000 a pound would matter on my pile I have already made the deal. But just curious for the future maybe :shock:


----------



## patnor1011 (May 14, 2011)

joem said:


> kssurplus said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant was where to sell them ? Ebay or private buyer?
> ...



They go for even 200 a pound on eBay. You have to list and wait for crazies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Militoy (May 14, 2011)

I'm trying to work this equation out - So far, I've only been playing around with chemicals on gold-plated pins from mil-spec connectors. Our PCBs, gold fingers, computer parts etc. have been placed into storage in a conex container - waiting for our eventual attention. Are gold fingers currently selling for more than the value of their gold content? I hesitate to glom onto a market gone amok - but I have an eBay account - and I am a capitalist at heart...


----------



## Claudie (May 14, 2011)

E-Bay gold has always been worth more than real gold.... :|


----------



## joem (May 15, 2011)

ok so what do I do with over 5 pounds of IC's?


----------



## Goldwasser (May 16, 2011)

joem said:


> ok so what do I do with over 5 pounds of IC's?



I will give you $6.00 per pound for those IC's. I also pay $14 per pound for mixed memory, $6 per pound for the trimmed memory, but it sounds like you already sold it.

[email protected]


----------



## joem (May 16, 2011)

Goldwasser said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > ok so what do I do with over 5 pounds of IC's?
> ...



Chris
I sent a request through your site.
Do you pay shipping?


----------



## joem (May 17, 2011)

ok these 15 pounds 11 ounces of RJ45 jacks were trimmed from 1993 network cables, ( the cards were sold to aristo) I've read online, and here, that the pins are plated with anywhere 20 - 50 microns.
Any offers?

And Chris did you get my email from your site about the ICs?
ps trimmed memory are sold
Please note if you had not read elsewhere, this is for my kid's goal.


----------



## Militoy (May 17, 2011)

joem said:


> ... I've read online, and here, that the pins are plated with anywhere 20 - 50 microns.....



For the sake of accuracy, the plating is more likely 10-50 microinches - with most running 10-30 microinches. A micron is a millionth of a meter - while a microinch is a millionth on an inch. Confusing the two results in about a 39:1 error in estimated thickness. I'd love to find pins that are plated to 50 microns - thats 2 mils thickness of gold!


----------



## Goldwasser (May 19, 2011)

joem said:


> And Chris did you get my email from your site about the ICs?
> ps trimmed memory are sold
> Please note if you had not read elsewhere, this is for my kid's goal.



I am fairly certain I got your email. Sometimes it is hard to match the email names to the forum names, ya know what I mean? If I have yet to reply then by all means write me again as I answer all mail.

Glad to hear you were able to sell your trimmed memory. 

Not sure if this would have made a difference, but as of today we are now paying $12 a lb for the trimmed memory, and $14 for whole, which is a substantial increase on the trimmed memory.

In fact, if you include one trimmed memory stick for every 2 whole sticks, we will pay $14 on both (wow!). 

[email protected]


----------



## joem (May 19, 2011)

Shipping is the real problem, do you pay for shipping?


----------



## Goldwasser (May 19, 2011)

No, we do not cover shipping. All of our payout rates are quoted "as shipped".

We try to keep our prices as competitive as possible to help you defray the shipping costs. Most (if not all) of our customers have discovered dealing with us, even after considering shipping costs, has been worthwhile.

[email protected]
http://boardsort.com - We pay top dollar up front for your computer boards and scrap.


----------



## trashmaster (May 21, 2011)

what are you paying for E-proms.?


----------



## Goldwasser (May 23, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> what are you paying for E-proms.?



We are currently paying $6.00 per pound for those.

Thanks,
[email protected]
Boardsort.com - We pay Up Front for your E-scrap computer boards and surplus.


----------



## vango57 (May 28, 2011)

Jim,
Where do you get $5 a pound for trimmed memory?
Thanks,
Van


----------



## Goldwasser (May 28, 2011)

vango57 said:


> Jim,
> Where do you get $5 a pound for trimmed memory?
> Thanks,
> Van




Van,

We have recently doubled our payout for trimmed memory.

I will now pay you $12 a pound for trimmed memory. Visit my website at http://boardsort.com for more info.

Thanks,
Chris


[email protected]
http://boardsort.com - We pay upfront for your e-scrap and surplus.


----------

